# IBO Stabilizer for HC/AHC



## PAbowhunter86 (Oct 10, 2005)

it has to be a bar with a single point of attachment. I believe you could run a doinker tactical bar now as long as it is within the 12 diameter.


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

PAbowhunter86 said:


> it has to be a bar with a single point of attachment. I believe you could run a doinker tactical bar now as long as it is within the 12 diameter.



radius 12"
diameter 24"


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

PAbowhunter86 said:


> it has to be a bar with a single point of attachment. I believe you could run a doinker tactical bar now as long as it is within the 12 diameter.





gjstudt said:


> radius 12"
> diameter 24"


Yup. Must be 12" radius or less. Has to be one point of attachment. 

Doinker Tactical or Doinker DISH would be my choice for HC or AHC.... but I shoot MBO....


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

Here is the written rule off the website...

Hunter Class (HC) Only one stabilizer having a single point of attachment may be used. The stabilizer can be any shape or configuration as long as it is contained within a theoretical sphere having a radius of 12 inches measured from the point of attachment. 



Advanced Hunter Class (AHC) Only one stabilizer having a single point of attachment may be used. The stabilizer can be any shape or configuration as long as it is contained within a theoretical sphere having a radius of 12 inches measured from the point of attachment. 

I think more of a ruling would be needed for those stablizers that support both back and front stablization like the 10inches in front and 10 back from the bar. Radius suggest just one direction and not the diameter of the circle. I think the ruling was to open the use of an offset style to set in a one direction of use, but I think this will need to be looked at as there are some bar style of stablizers that allow balancing the weight forward and back by how you place the stablizer with in the containment bar. I don't believe they have changed the counter balance back rule, but I am waiting on the new compleat rule book.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

A sphere with a 12" radius would allow the use of a Doinker Tactical or similar stabilizer where one bar would offer forward and rearward stabilazation. As far as a stabilizer and a back bar, no the rule says one stabilizer. Also,you wouldn't want to put a 12" stabilizer on a bow because a sphere is curved and the width of the bar would be outside of the sphere.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

I was told shooters in Alabama IBO Winter Nat'l where shooting with back bars in HC/AHC class......Need to know if this rule has changed!!! Haven't seen this rule in writing yet!!!


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

ahcnc said:


> I was told shooters in Alabama IBO Winter Nat'l where shooting with back bars in HC/AHC class......Need to know if this rule has changed!!! Haven't seen this rule in writing yet!!!


I saw guys shooting back bars in AL too. 
The IBO vp said it was legal. 
I switched my self now to back bars


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

ahcnc said:


> I was told shooters in Alabama IBO Winter Nat'l where shooting with back bars in HC/AHC class......Need to know if this rule has changed!!! Haven't seen this rule in writing yet!!!


why wouldnt u be allowed to u can do this with one point of attachment and still be in the 12 in radius . U will see guys with back bars if i was in them classes i would have , I would have a b-stinger front bar and a 10 in side bar so with weight im still inside the 12in


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

Ever one is pushing the doinker tactical and thinks this is the style u must use . Guys were using this last year !!!!!!


----------



## aocasek (Oct 27, 2008)

So does that mean that your standard 12inch bstinger with a 11 oz weight is legal?


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

Tag I want to see some picks of rigs you all are using in AHC


----------



## cnmodaw (Aug 3, 2008)

Everyone is looking way to far into the rule. Ther rule has not changed, the interpretation by the head of IBO has become more out spoken. Everyone needs to under stand, it doesn't matter how many extensions the stabilizer has, aka side bar or vbar or doinker tactical style stabilizer, as long as there is "1" point of attachment to the bow itself. It's means the front stabilizer hole. 

The confusion arises when the rules say "1" stabilizer and also goes as far as saying no counter weights or v-bars. The ibo is considering any stabilizer "system", "1" stabilizer as long as it is attached to one point on the bow. The rule about no v-bars and counter weights was put into place to stop people from putting attachment all over their bow, like a v bar on the lower back side of the riser. 

I will post up the email I sent Bryan Marcum and his reply to my email here in a second and this comes from the horses mouth.


----------



## cnmodaw (Aug 3, 2008)

My name is Colt Modawell. I talked with Lynn this afternoon and she said she will pass this on to Bryan. I live in Michigan where we have 2 large IBO triple crown/threats throughout the state and with the "new" stabilizer rule, there is some confusion on the AHC/HC stabilizer interpretation. I have attached 3 pictures that I believe all to be legal, and ask that you clarify with the pictures and in words so that I can forward this to the leaders and let the Michigan IBO organization understand the new rule and its interpretation.



The confusion occurs in the rule book when it states that there can only be "1" stabilizer. Most everyone understands that there needs to be one point of attachment, but when you add a side bar, people are thinking that this is a second stabilizer, even if the side bracket is attached from the same point of attachment as the front stabilizer. It even states "Additional Vbars, counter balances, or weighted attachments are prohibited." I think that if you clarify that it is "1" stabilizer "System", and can have as many directions of travel from the single point of attachment to the bow, as long as each extensions do not extend out 12" from the 1 point of attachment.



I personally understand the rule and how it is interpreted, but I think that now with people in the AHC/HC running side bars from the single point of attachment, it will cause some problems from the people who do not understand the interpretation. A letter/response to this email for me and my friends and passed on to the leaders of the Michigan IBO will help eleviate any potential problems from arising.



Our first Triple Threat is this weekend, and if I could have an emailed response by then to clarify this rule to the folks here in Michigan, it would be greatly appreciated!



Thanks for all that you guys do!


----------



## cnmodaw (Aug 3, 2008)

Colt,

Thanks for your concern over the new stabilizer rule. We have had several phone calls from those who are trying to read more into the rule than the actual simplified meaning. After reading your email, I believe you understand the rule completely. The photos you attached look to be examples of legal set-ups as long as none of them measure longer than 12" from the attachment point... (the Hoyt leaning against the wall looks a little long). 

The intent of the rule was to allow manufacturers some leeway in building Hunter Class stabilizers and to make the rule simple to understand and easy to enforce. I believe we accomplished at least two of the three objectives. It probably would have been better if the word "system" was added to the rule so no one would think we are only going to allow one cylindrical shaped object. 

If you explain the rule by saying, "the stabilizer or stabilizer system can be any shape or configuration as long as it has one attachment point to the bow and it does not extend more than 12" in any direction from that attachment point", I believe most will understand it. You can also explain the way we are going to enforce the rule, which is by measuring 12" in any direction from the point of attachment. As long as no part of the stabilizer extends beyond 12", it is legal. The portion of the rule that prohibits "additional vbars, counter balances, or weighted attachments", is there so these things cannot be attached somewhere else on the bow besides the stabilizer location.

I hope this helps and that I didn't muddy the water any further!

Have a great day!

Bryan J. Marcum
IBO President
Email sent using Atmail - Email, Groupware and Calendaring done right.


----------



## cnmodaw (Aug 3, 2008)

These are examples I sent to him to have further visual clarification.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

This is what I'm using this year


----------



## cnmodaw (Aug 3, 2008)

This is the 3rd one I sent as an example, although the front stab looks to be longer then 12", and he confirmed all 3 were legal as long as they are 12" from the point of attachment.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

It just has to clear the 12 inches in any direction
So if you have like the vendetta 12 inch stabilizer with the 5 inch head that would not be legal because it doesn't clear the 12 inch
Everything has the fit within a 12 inch sphere, and attached to the bow at one point of contact


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info.....Looks like It's time to re-vamp my set-up!!!! Just my own opinion...but I can see AHC/MBR becoming 1 class in the future....


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

ahcnc said:


> Thanks for the info.....Looks like It's time to re-vamp my set-up!!!! Just my own opinion...but I can see AHC/MBR becoming 1 class in the future....


 Pretty much looks like that now


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

cnmodaw said:


> This is the 3rd one I sent as an example, although the front stab looks to be longer then 12", and he confirmed all 3 were legal as long as they are 12" from the point of attachment.
> View attachment 1616670


sweet that looks like a 15in back bar on the front . Thanks for clearing that up my buddy is shooting the AHC , We had already had the bow set up with a side bar because that is how i understood the rule . Had to make custom weights so they werent over the 12in rule lol


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

I also talked to Marcum about the rule as I am a stab manufacter and needed to know. It is a 12" bar in front and a 12" bar in the rear mesured from the "single" point of attachment. The reason for single point if attachment is so that will be uses to measure the 12" from in the center. So if you are using a doinker tatical if will be measured off of that bracket. If you decide to go with a v bar bracket to use to attach the rear bar then it would have to be mounted from the stab hole. You would then measure from for the front bar from stab hole forward and then for rear from stab hole back. The advantage of this style mount is that you could angle the rear bar. I have mixed emotions on this rule but if its going to be allowed you guys should take advantage of it. Rear bars allow much fine tuning.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

wpk said:


> It just has to clear the 12 inches in any direction
> So if you have like the vendetta 12 inch stabilizer with the 5 inch head that would not be legal because it doesn't clear the 12 inch
> Everything has the fit within a 12 inch sphere, and attached to the bow at one point of contact


Hey bud all you need to do is go down to a 11" front bar and you will be fine. We have started selling this as a option to fit this rule and also sell just a shaft to convert a exsiting set-up to this rule for 35.00. Let me know if you need any help or clarififaction


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Everything should be cleared up now.........ASA/IBO Hunter set-ups are pretty much the same now. Think I'm gonna run 12 in up front 8 in out back...Thanks again Guys for the info.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

ahcnc said:


> Everything should be cleared up now.........ASA/IBO Hunter set-ups are pretty much the same now. Think I'm gonna run 12 in up front 8 in out back...Thanks again Guys for the info.


Yeah I can't decide on an 8" or 10" back bar I know with the weight that I want to run will put me right at 12" with a 10" bar


----------



## aocasek (Oct 27, 2008)

Me neither. Trying to decide between the 8 and the 10 rear bar. Im leaning toward the 10 to take advantage of the rule as much as possible.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

With the b stinger mount an 8 in bar gets close to 10-12in real quick with a little bit of weight. This is because how far behind the stablizer hole the rear bar screws into the strong arm mount.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> With the b stinger mount an 8 in bar gets close to 10-12in real quick with a little bit of weight. This is because how far behind the stablizer hole the rear bar screws into the strong arm mount.


Yeah messing around with my 10" on the rear looks like i'd be running 8-9oz on it which is right at 1 1/2" in length puts me right around 12" just under or over can't tell for sure


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

when we set my buddies up he went with a 10 inch b-stinger and used there side mount . He liked 12 oz on it so we had to make a custom weight were it went over part of the aluim. sleeve on the side bar so he wasnt over the 12 in rule


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

Here's what I'm running for AHC. I have a 10" Vendetta Enforcer with 3.5" head and 4oz. And on the back I have a 6" bar with 7oz all attached by a shrewd I-bar and quick disconnect...










Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Looks good!!!! Gonna have Jason at Vendetta completely rebuild my set-up....Should be fun!!!!


----------



## bigbear123456 (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

bigbear123456 said:


> View attachment 1625874


Nice setup but looks to be out of the 12" radius bubble..

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

ohiohunter02 said:


> Nice setup but looks to be out of the 12" radius bubble..
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


i was thinking the same thing lol


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

I agree. Unless its an optical illusion.


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

I think that's going to be the problem with this rule change not enough people knowing the rule and more clubs not carrying if shooters even meet the rules. then guys showing up at a national shoot and wondering why they got DQ.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

So can you run a v bar with two rods out back and One in front?


----------



## bdr7484 (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bdr7484 (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm using a double nucleus with a 10" front

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

stoz said:


> So can you run a v bar with two rods out back and One in front?


Yes, as long as all bars share the same point of attachment, in other words the entire stabilizer system must mount to the same stabilizer hole and.... fall within a 12"radius from that point of attachment.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

thanks, was hoping thats how I understood it.


----------



## bigbear123456 (Apr 8, 2011)

ohiohunter02 said:


> Nice setup but looks to be out of the 12" radius bubble..
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


yes mine is out of the bubble i am running a 15 fromt bar and a 12 rear but if i drop to a 12 frot would i be OK?


----------



## bdr7484 (Sep 3, 2009)

Depends on the angle of your vbar. I cut a piece of paracord @ 12" and touch it to the front of the riser as long as it's shorter than the paracord from the point of attachment your good

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

bdr7484 said:


> Depends on the angle of your vbar. I cut a piece of paracord @ 12" and touch it to the front of the riser as long as it's shorter than the paracord from the point of attachment your good
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I agree.. this is what I did to make sure my setup was ok.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JJSREEZEN (Feb 20, 2012)

trinibob said:


> I think that's going to be the problem with this rule change not enough people knowing the rule and more clubs not carrying if shooters even meet the rules. then guys showing up at a national shoot and wondering why they got DQ.


Exactly! I talked to Dan at Archery Addiction that has the IBO Qualifier this weekend in PA. I explained to him about my setup was front stabilizer with knuckle attached to front stabilizer with back bar attachment. He said that this was not legal for AHC or HC. I was going to call IBO and send them pics, but everything I see that people are saying legal is my same setup, inside 12" radius and all. Any help on how to get this taken care of. If not I will just shoot with front stabilizer and be done with it.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

JJSREEZEN said:


> Exactly! I talked to Dan at Archery Addiction that has the IBO Qualifier this weekend in PA. I explained to him about my setup was front stabilizer with knuckle attached to front stabilizer with back bar attachment. He said that this was not legal for AHC or HC. I was going to call IBO and send them pics, but everything I see that people are saying legal is my same setup, inside 12" radius and all. Any help on how to get this taken care of. If not I will just shoot with front stabilizer and be done with it.


Then these people should not be holding a IBO qualifier if they don't know the IBO rules


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

trinibob said:


> I think that's going to be the problem with this rule change not enough people knowing the rule and more clubs not carrying if shooters even meet the rules. then guys showing up at a national shoot and wondering why they got DQ.


If they don't know rules then its their own fault imo


----------



## cnmodaw (Aug 3, 2008)

JJSREEZEN said:


> Exactly! I talked to Dan at Archery Addiction that has the IBO Qualifier this weekend in PA. I explained to him about my setup was front stabilizer with knuckle attached to front stabilizer with back bar attachment. He said that this was not legal for AHC or HC. I was going to call IBO and send them pics, but everything I see that people are saying legal is my same setup, inside 12" radius and all. Any help on how to get this taken care of. If not I will just shoot with front stabilizer and be done with it.


Pm me your email and I will forward both the email I sent to Bryan Marcum and the email returned to me making the rules very clear. I did this in case the IBO here in Michigan had the same confusion and gave people problems, which they have not.


----------



## JJSREEZEN (Feb 20, 2012)

Well put wpk and thanks again cnmodaw


----------



## Angler62002 (Mar 2, 2010)

At the top of the IBO rule book for rule changes for 2013 In section F. Ties unsportsmanlike conduct and misc. it states that only ONE stab. from one point of attachment may be used within the 12" rule.... now to me a front stab and a back bar is two stabs is iy not? i know its one unit but two stabs.....


----------



## bdr7484 (Sep 3, 2009)

Angler62002 said:


> At the top of the IBO rule book for rule changes for 2013 In section F. Ties unsportsmanlike conduct and misc. it states that only ONE stab. from one point of attachment may be used within the 12" rule.... now to me a front stab and a back bar is two stabs is iy not? i know its one unit but two stabs.....


I had a hard time understanding this as well. I contacted bryan marcum myself and according to him as long as it has only 1 point of attachment it is considered 1 stabilizer "system". V bars are perfectly leagal as long as they and your front are all within 12" of the point of connection. Hope this helps.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

Angler62002 said:


> At the top of the IBO rule book for rule changes for 2013 In section F. Ties unsportsmanlike conduct and misc. it states that only ONE stab. from one point of attachment may be used within the 12" rule.... now to me a front stab and a back bar is two stabs is iy not? i know its one unit but two stabs.....


In other words that statement says that v bars would not be legal pretty clean cut if you look at that statement an if you look at the pick IBO posted showing a stab strait not in a v bar configuration......


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

The IBO president has confirmed in several emails and phone calls that V bars are legal as long as it's within the 12 inch RADIUS and one point of attachment. You can go 12 inches forward and 12 inches backwards.


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

wpk said:


> The IBO president has confirmed in several emails and phone calls that V bars are legal as long as it's within the 12 inch RADIUS and one point of attachment. You can go 12 inches forward and 12 inches backwards.


Thats correct. I've had several emails with Bryan myself on the subject too and as he states in the emails the new rule should have been wrote as "1 stabilizer system" not just 1 stabilizer. As long as the system has 1 single point of attachment and is within the 12" radius from front stab hole it is legal...

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

trinibob said:


> In other words that statement says that v bars would not be legal pretty clean cut if you look at that statement an if you look at the pick IBO posted showing a stab strait not in a v bar configuration......


I completely agree that the rule book seems to (does?) state that additional v-bars, counter balances, ect. are prohibited. However, it goes on to say something about, for the purposes of this rule, additional weights and attachments will be subjected to the 12"radius rule. Very misleading to be sure. Where we are at now though, is alot of people have talked with the IBO in person, over the phone, and through e-mail. The results of this correspondence are clear, the "stabizer system" can basically be any shape or configuration as long as it originates from one point of attachment and everything falls within a 12"radius. Sounds crazy and not very much like a typical hunting bow setup, but it is what is. We're beating the horse, it's almost dead, not yet but something tells me we are going to keep on beating that poor deceased creature. Lol.


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm not a big 3D guy, do maybe one shoot a year, but maybe they should consider re-writing the rule and updating the rules online to state what they are telling you fellas in the emails.


----------



## aocasek (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree, they should write the rule more clearly but as a place holding a qualifier, those people should know and understand the rules.


----------



## timothy funk (Jan 28, 2009)

i am amazed an archer is allowed to place weighted stabs in any direction other than forward in HC. HC is one of the most simplest classes in archery as far as equipment used. I think that is why it is the most popular. So my question is what direction is this going? Why fix something that is not broken.


----------



## bdr7484 (Sep 3, 2009)

timothy funk said:


> i am amazed an archer is allowed to place weighted stabs in any direction other than forward in HC. HC is one of the most simplest classes in archery as far as equipment used. I think that is why it is the most popular. So my question is what direction is this going? Why fix something that is not broken.


Imo it all comes down to $.I think a lot if sponser want that extra $ for the cost of the extra bars and weighrs. Hunter class is the biggest class and stab companies stand to make a lot of money off of thid rule.


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

OK all ready for AHCO


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Looks good....I still think it's the end of AHC or MBR, but rules are rules!!! I'll be running 11 7/8 up front with a 10.5 in back bar on my Elite this year.......


----------



## jereast12 (Sep 3, 2007)

Again just making sure I'm legal?


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

Yep your good


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

ttt


----------

